# Film: Ravel's Brain



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I just found this on youtube, and I thought I'd share the link for those of you who are interested.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Does anyone know if Ravel could play the piano music he wrote? Some of it is quite virtuoso. 

{thanks for sharing the link QuietGuy}


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A very sensitive and well-done film; greatly appreciated! Ravel's illness and deterioration was such a loss to music--he was composing marvelous, near-perfect things and there were probably many more to come, had he not fallen ill. Regarding his piano skills, I've read that he felt himself not capable of doing at least some of his works Justice, and turned their premieres over to others, Ricardo Viñes often being chosen.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Klassic said:


> Does anyone know if Ravel could play the piano music he wrote? Some of it is quite virtuoso.
> 
> {thanks for sharing the link QuietGuy}


I know he had piano lessons but never complete that education.


----------

